# 2015 CVS Pharmacy



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They're Back! Gemmy's Big Mouth Bill Bass singing fish has returned to the shelves. Planning a Toxic Spill scene? Add one or two of these to your "stream bed" after you've cut the speaker wires so they just wiggle back and forth gasping for air when motion triggered (and you don't have to listen to the singing).

The store we stopped in had these on sale for 16.74 right now. Probably cheaper than e bay, especially if you don't have to pay shipping. If you are signed up for CVS' emails watch for their 20-25% off coupons or wait until end of summer season and hope to catch a few left on clearance before they are sold out or pulled for the season. Definitely use your CVS rewards card when you buy something there so you keep getting their emails and coupons come halloween shopping time for their props.

_Those of you new to shopping at CVS for Halloween_ should check out the 2014 CVS thread to see all the great buys they had last year. The best full-size Headless Horseman prop was one of those items. They have a great Buyer working for them who really enjoys halloween and tries to find cool items to lure us in! Signing up for their rewards card and emails could save you a pretty good chunk of money. Sure other members here will attest to that. Here's a few links to wet your appetite and expand your halloween shopping:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...cy-2014-halloween.html?highlight=CVS+Pharmacy
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...cvs-headless-horseman.html?highlight=CVS+2014


The store I was in was only starting to put out their garden statues so unfortunately no real pictures yet of items for your cemetery.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yay! The first shopping thread! Woot Woot! 
You do such a fantastic job with these threads GoS. Thank you!

I am going to get one and crappify it up as a wall mount for my lab. (Great tip on cutting the speaker wire.) 
Thank you for the heads (and fins) up!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I am very much looking forward to their Halloween offerings this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked up one of the Billy Bass from CVS (used a coupon). I am trying to modify a tiny bit to fit in my laboratory theme. 
I have no idea if it will turn out. LOL Thank you for the heads up about them being there. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Several can also use those Disney Dwarfs on the bottom shelf, too!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Several can also use those Disney Dwarfs on the bottom shelf, too!


Lets not forget that cherub would make a nice detail piece on a tombstone, either. 

I keep threatening to try something with the solar stake lights as well.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i saw those at CVS the other day and just rolled my eyes. LOL.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

What is funnier than that stupid Billy Bass singing fish?!?!

A stinky zombie fish flopping on the wall!!! Bwhaaaaa haaaaaaaa

It didn't turn out exactly as I had hoped... but it is another thing to add to the weird stuff in my laboratory. LOL 
My kids think it is hilarious!! 

It's disgusting!! haha


Before...









After...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great paint job on the Bass, Hilda. I love the addition of the monster teeth too.

I see you replaced the label. What does it say?


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Man, that's a really good fishy makeover! It makes me think of a Monty Python's Flying Circus episode where John Cleese goes into a pet store and the guy behind the counter is talking about putting fins on a cat and some other wacky stuff.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, he's fabulous. ..love how u grunged him up


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> Great paint job on the Bass, Hilda. I love the addition of the monster teeth too.
> 
> I see you replaced the label. What does it say?


Thanks! I got a little carried away with the top row of teeth, and couldn't really fit a bottom row. Still funny when it moves the teeth. Bwainzzzzzzz

The label says... piscis pygocentrus salmoides immortui 1802 
Basically it is a fish. Mother was a piranha. Father was a large mouth bass. It's undead since 1802. LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You did a wonderful job with the fish, Hilda! It's the perfect combination of creepy and funny!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Terrific makeover on the bass, Hilda! He looks like a piranha now. LOL


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone know when CVS will begin putting out the Halloween stuff? Got a 25% off entire purchase coupon in the mail but it's only good until the 18th.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Halloweena said:


> Anyone know when CVS will begin putting out the Halloween stuff? Got a 25% off entire purchase coupon in the mail but it's only good until the 18th.


My guess is not until mid-August or closer to Sept. in some places. I know mine won't do anything until after school starts which is the last week of August so for me I won't see CVS do Halloween probably until Labor Day.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Hilda said:


> What is funnier than that stupid Billy Bass singing fish?!?!
> 
> A stinky zombie fish flopping on the wall!!! Bwhaaaaa haaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


Looks great Angel!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't wait....the woman who does the buying for the store joined the forum last year and said this years items would be even greater. If you are out there lurking...how about a sneek peak for us haunters PLEASE 
After seeing all the new items at other stores I am afraid I may be buying things I could get at CVS instead IF they would stock sooner!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I got some great things at CVS last year. That was the first year I had ever thought to look for Halloween items. However, they didn't put on sale until about 5 days after Halloween. Not sure if they are run independently or governed by a headquarters but very late for putting stuff on sale.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Thanks! I got a little carried away with the top row of teeth, and couldn't really fit a bottom row. Still funny when it moves the teeth. Bwainzzzzzzz
> 
> The label says... piscis pygocentrus salmoides immortui 1802
> Basically it is a fish. Mother was a piranha. Father was a large mouth bass. It's undead since 1802. LOL


hilda you got to tell us how you redid that fish...thats just super awesome great!! now i need to do a fish for the who do the voodoo table..lol


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

CHEFJULI said:


> I got some great things at CVS last year. That was the first year I had ever thought to look for Halloween items. However, they didn't put on sale until about 5 days after Halloween. Not sure if they are run independently or governed by a headquarters but very late for putting stuff on sale.


CVS is a chain drugstore, and Halloween items are frequently on sale before Halloween. Check their Sunday ads each week. If you sign up for their ExtraCare card and to receive emails you will receive coupons for 20-30% off on a somewhat regular basis. I bought quite a few items from CVS last year as soon as they started stocking and didn't pay full price for anything.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

CVS is usually the first place in my area where I can find the Reeses Peanut Butter Pumpkins. Can't wait!!!!! The last few years they have been THE place to find really neat, unique, and affordable decor. Looking forward to this year's offerings.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Caroluna said:


> CVS is a chain drugstore, and Halloween items are frequently on sale before Halloween. Check their Sunday ads each week. If you sign up for their ExtraCare card and to receive emails you will receive coupons for 20-30% off on a somewhat regular basis. I bought quite a few items from CVS last year as soon as they started stocking and didn't pay full price for anything.


Thanks! I never signed up for the emails because we never had internet until recently. One of these coupons could really make a difference on whether I buy or not. I picked up a pose n stay skeleton, a cat and a bird skeleton last year when they had one of their 50% off promotions.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Hilda said:


> What is funnier than that stupid Billy Bass singing fish?!?!
> 
> A stinky zombie fish flopping on the wall!!! Bwhaaaaa haaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


Love your Baranha, Hilda! The skin texture looks wicked!

Anybody hear any rumblings of the barking werewolf(dog) skeleton head coming back this year?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

punkineater said:


> Love your Baranha, Hilda! The skin texture looks wicked!
> 
> Anybody hear any rumblings of the barking werewolf(dog) skeleton head coming back this year?


That is one thing I wish I had gotten last year too - the barking wolf skull.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice work on that fish Hilda. Just wondering if you disconnected the speaker so that he would just flop without singing?

I must have missed the barking skeleton. But they did have some kind of lighted haunted house that was about $24 that I wish I had picked up when they were half off. It wasn't really scary, but it would have been a nice piece for the little one.


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

That looks fabulous..... Great job!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Soooooo.............. Hilda, you know you want to make another.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

*Cvs 2015*

Last year CVS had some excellent finds. For instance, I like the affordable headless horseman they carried. Please post pictures of Halloween props and decor from your local CVS.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am really excited to see what they offer this year! Last year we got the chattering teeth and a talking skull, and both were HUGE hits with the little kiddos. Well, and frankly - with me & DH too! Ha ha! Truly, the chattering teeth were a unique idea and I'm hoping they'll continue to be creative this year too!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate to tell you...but the skelly cat I got last year for about 85% off. I also bought a skelly dog head that barked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There actually is an established CVS 2015 thread already: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141249-2015-cvs-pharmacy.html

Can we post there so we don't have people splitting their merchandise sightings in multiple places. Thanks.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> Soooooo.............. Hilda, you know you want to make another.


yes she does....secret reaper, secret reaper....LOL red hallows, if you signed up. put on your list your love zombie fish!! you see shes keeping her technique close to the vest for that!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

that headless horseman found his way here too...he was the buy of the season i think....cant wait to see what the buyer has in store for halloween...


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I really like the animated 3 ft clown form them last year. I keep him out all year lol


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

My buddy at CVS says they will have Halloween floorset out by Sept 6


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I stopped by CVS today and they had some Halloween items stocked. I was really surprised since this store is usually last to stock and also stocks the least amount of items. They mostly had cutesy pumpkins so far, but it looks like we need to start checking.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Please post pictures!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your Bass looks Bad-A$$, Hilda! Now he looks like a piranha.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

*Cvs 2015*

The awesome thing about working retail is the fact of getting to know what will be carried BEFORE it hits the shelves. Now I wasn't going to post this due to issues if this gets out, BUT I censored all the prices (well I missed a small tag) and it's not like stores can change their orders now to grab these. 

So here are the 3 things I think you guys will like the most from CVS.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

That pirate!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great photos from one of our favorite Halloween pharmacies and can't wait to see what they get in is year. Might be looking to add another pirate this year. 

I've asked Moderators to combine this thread into the older CVS Pharmacy 2015 thread we'v had going. It's to our benefit to maintain one thread for a store so all the photos of items there stay together. Makes it much easier when you are looking for someing in the store, thanks guys.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nothing against the pirate, but I am _really_ digging the other two characters. I seriously hope that CVS is not loaded with kawaii faces like those


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ours had an end cap of fall harvest stuff up and were clearing the summer stuff out, so keeping my fingers crossed that Halloween is on the way.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

loooove the pirate


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure if anyone else has posted pictures yet but.......a CVS i visited today was at least partially stocked!! Here's most of what I found.....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Halloweena!!

I was just in our CVS to pick up a prescription and there was a few items on a shelf. I didn't have my phone to snap a picture, but I was coming on to describe what I saw, but you got it in your photos! LOL 

I did grab another rat which my son has claimed as his 'pet'. haha I didn't see the dog! I must keep my eyes open for him. Thank you for the photos!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for the photos Halloweena! Your store looked great! Suspect it will be a little while still until my stores set up. I'm so excited to see the eleectric hat. My lab subjects are finally going to get a memory brain transfer!

See that they are carrying the Costco style Pose-N-Stays. I like the hanging phantom face. Sort of looks like a fire and ice effect. And they are stocking the fire and ice spotlight too. Did you notice what colors they will have?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooooo. For some reason, I want the electroshock headband with light. It is just cool. LOL


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I want that BOO sign for my window! The spooky face candles look really cool. I walked into CVS today and nothing remotely related to Halloween. Still back to school around here, sigh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilda said:


> ....I did grab another rat which my son has claimed as his 'pet'....


Hilda, any chance your son has seen the movie _Ben_? LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey have you guys signed up and gotten your CVS rewards card? If not, do so now to get the discounts and sales. And don't forget to pick up some things in the store to keep your card active. Now's the time.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Ooooo. For some reason, I want the electroshock headband with light. It is just cool. LOL


I was thinking about getting that for my son. He's older and always asking me for suggestions each year for when he gets together with his friends. Talk about an easy costume for a Halloween party!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Spookie, the fire and ice lights were only red colored. There was another similar spotlight that projected white spiders, as well but unfortunately I didn't grab a photo.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

CVS always has some great hidden gems! Thanks for the sneak peak! Curious if this skelly cat is similar to the BL cat? Been wanting to pick one up this year and it seems to be a trendy item with several locations. If anyone picks up a CVS cat, please post a review!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Marvelous selection once again. I bought that black skull candelabra a few years ago at Marshalls/HomeGoods, so it seems a bit odd to see CVS carrying it, though that is certainly not a complaint.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Of course, at seeing this thread, off I went to the CVS just down a few blocks - nothing yet but back to school, darn. Will check out the bigger one in town tomorrow, but may be a bit yet...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like the skeleton guy. He could replace my "Gent" prop, if he's not too expensive. Can we ask what they do, if anything?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> I really like the skeleton guy. He could replace my "Gent" prop, if he's not too expensive. Can we ask what they do, if anything?


They take money. If you make it rain, they may do something special for you


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Yay, CVS!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Dang it, nothing at ours yet!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

CVS has a set date of 9/6 for Halloween. My store just started getting the stuff in last Friday. 

Since a store is already set then I'll list prices so you all can plan accordingly. 
The skeleton is $69.99
Bride is $59.99
The pirate is $99.99. He's in stock at my store. Just haven't set it yet due to Summer still.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Sucks there isn't a CVS in Oregon. I was able to visit one last year because I was out of state visiting family, that's when I picked up the chattering teeth and a few other things.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for the sneak peek.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> They take money. If you make it rain, they may do something special for you


For $70, he can make it rain for me instead! Haha! Well, hopefully I can find him on clearance, as I did the HH last year.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There actually is an established CVS 2015 thread already: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141249-2015-cvs-pharmacy.html
> 
> Can we post there so we don't have people splitting their merchandise sightings in multiple places. Thanks.


Thank you. Sorry I browsed but didn't browse enough to see a CVS thread.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Just popped into my local CVS and they have stuff! And all three full sized props! I had to run outta there as I became tempted to buy


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

If you have an ExtraCare card check your email. I just got a 30% off coupon. Also, for those of you who don't have CVS stores locally, last year they sold the Headless Horseman and some other large props online. Although there are several stores in my area, last year I bought skeletons online since they were on sale and I could also use a 25% off coupon and get free shipping. They often have coupons for online purchases only and it was cheaper to have them shipped since I got the extra 25% off the sales price. The in store coupons usually exclude sale items.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I'm looking forward to stopping in to a local CVS very soon - early next week, maybe. So much fun to browse there last year! I really like the pirate so far, but we have no real use or room for a pirate in our décor. Maybe that's for the best - save me some money! 

I wonder if the skelly dog from the CVS pictures is similar to (or the same as) the one Target is going to carry? The dachshund one, I think. I think more people around me shop at Target for Halloween, so maybe I'll be able to get the dog on sale at CVS without worries about the store selling out. Hmm...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got my email coupon this morning--Expires Sunday, 8/23, which btw can only be used once and this coupon applies to your total purchase (so everything needs to be bought at one store and it gets posted to your Rewards card). Hoping one or two stores in my area have some halloween out already (ie the electrical hat specifically). 

For CVS newbies to the Rewards program: as I recall, the coupons get issued via email every other week on Thursdays and are valid Thursday thru that Sunday. As Caroluna mentioned the coupons can't be used on Sale items (check their online Weekly Flyer and pay attention to expiration or offer dates). If you try to coordinate things you can save a decent amount of money on your halloween purchases. Discounts typically are 20%, 25% and 30%, sometime one item sometime on entire purchase.

Every so often the Rewards card in-store coupon dispenser will spit out $x off coupons, some applicable to halloween items. Sometimes a coupon for a discount amount. Be prepared for lots of coupon paper though! Sometimes several feet long! Kind of joke in the media.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing CVS' selection this year. They really stepped it up last year - I've already assembled the Headless Horseman in anticipation!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I really like the electro-shock headband... Skeleton Pirate looks good, too. Thanks for posting Richard G! And thanks Halloweena for the stocked shelf pics.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just did a call around to various CVSs in my area and no one has started stocking yet. Even tried the larger stores where staff said I'd stand a better chance. Guess I'll be trying again in two weeks with the next email coupon.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Soooooooooo

The hubcap ran out to get something for dinner from the store. CVS is across the street. He just walked in the house with this








He's building it now. 

Sorry for the sideways pic again. iPad does what it wants.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Here are some pics. I took video too so if you want to see it let me know and I'll upload it. His mouth moves and eye lights up. The parrots eye lights up as well. The pirate will talk and then the parrot talks back - no beak movement jsyk. Multiple sayings which I kinda actually like. 
It's tall!!! 72 inches plus a bit more because of his hat. The hubby is 6'1 and it's just a bit taller than he is because of said hat.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

He looks pretty good for $99.

Nice score!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Arrr, a pirate's life for me! Thanks for the photos Alexscaresme. He looks like great detailed quality, like last year's Headless Horseman. Does he come with the parrot? Never mind, just read the box label and see he does. Cool. He'll look great with my Gemmy pirate from Lowes a few years back.

Please tell us that you've had a CVS Rewards card or got one recently as we've suggested on this thread and got to use your 30% off coupon on him today...

BTW, love your skelly teeter totter!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Arrr, a pirate's life for me! Thanks for the photos Alexscaresme. He looks like great detailed quality, like last year's Headless Horseman. Does he come with the parrot? Never mind, just read the box label and see he does. Cool. He'll look great with my Gemmy pirate from Lowes a few years back.
> 
> Please tell us that you've had a CVS Rewards card or got one recently as we've suggested on this thread and got to use your 30% off coupon on him today...
> 
> BTW, love your skelly teeter totter!


GoS
I had no idea he was getting it so no coupon. Maybe they'll do a price adjustment. 
Thanks too. The Teeter is fun.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

GoS

Went and got a refund with my coupon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Alexscaresme said:


> GoS
> 
> Went and got a refund with my coupon!



Glad I mentioned. Almost didn't as I didn't want you to feel bad if you weren't Reward members and missed out. Glad they let you apply the coupon today. Hey, $30 is a pretty big discount and I think it might be the only time the 30% comes up around this halloween time.

I have called all over and no one out here has stocked their stores yet. If the rest of you guys are in the same boat as me, I believe the next email coupon will be on Thursday, 9/3. Probably will be either 20 or 25% off, maybe just on one item. Coupon should be good for Thurs thru Sunday. But since their ads run Sun-Sat., there's a chance there could be halloween listed on sale starting Sunday so that sale price would apply and not the coupon on those items.


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

I went to the CVS web site and searched for Halloween and got nothing. But when I searched one word at a time using Pirate, Skeleton, Ghost, Zombie and Witch, several Halloween items returned. Mostly costumes, but there are a couple of props that look interesting. The Pirate prop did not show up on the search results.

6' Witch Zombie:
http://www.cvs.com/shop/household-grocery/seasonal-decor/halloween-decorations/forum-novelties-standing-female-witch-zombie-6-ft-tall-standard-skuid-914424

6' Male Tuxedo Zombie:

http://www.cvs.com/shop/household-grocery/seasonal-decor/halloween-decorations/forum-novelties-standing-male-tuxedo-zombie-6-ft-tall-standard-skuid-914341

36" Flying Ghost:
http://www.cvs.com/shop/household-grocery/seasonal-decor/halloween-decorations/fun-world-flying-ghost-on-cable-36-in-skuid-887372

6' Gruesome Greeter (Skeleton w Wings)
http://www.cvs.com/shop/household-grocery/seasonal-decor/halloween-decorations/fun-world-winged-gruesome-greeter-72-in-tall-skuid-830661


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Corby I tried doing that the other day and nothing came up at all. Since all the ones listed above are also listed as Out of Stock, I assume they are getting the website set up for halloween. Since nothing is in the stores yet here, it would be nice to be able to find something I like online (and use the 30% off coupon). Thanks for the alert. The Zombie witch lady looks like something Halloween City and maybe Spirit has carried before. The tuxedo'd guy looks like a new face.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad I mentioned. Almost didn't as I didn't want you to feel bad if you weren't Reward members and missed out. Glad they let you apply the coupon today. Hey, $30 is a pretty big discount and I think it might be the only time the 30% comes up around this halloween time.
> 
> I have called all over and no one out here has stocked their stores yet. If the rest of you guys are in the same boat as me, I believe the next email coupon will be on Thursday, 9/3. Probably will be either 20 or 25% off, maybe just on one item. Coupon should be good for Thurs thru Sunday. But since their ads run Sun-Sat., there's a chance there could be halloween listed on sale starting Sunday so that sale price would apply and not the coupon on those items.


Thanks for the heads up. You're so helpful. 

When I went back to get my discount I stayed around and played with the merch. I took video as a reminder . Some of the things made me truly laugh and smile. And their stuff looked pretty good. Not too cheap looking. Actually, most of it was good looking stuff, imo of course


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Alexscaresme said:


> Soooooooooo
> 
> The hubcap ran out to get something for dinner from the store. CVS is across the street. He just walked in the house with this
> View attachment 250221
> ...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got that 6' Witch Zombie at Party City a few years ago for 39.99. I do like her pretty well, she was labeled just a zombie at party city but I can see making her a witch very easy. Her clothes are flimsy and see through but that par for the course with these props, really the 40 price tag is about right for her, so maybe with a coupon at CVS the price would be right.
I'm diggin that Pirate though but I'm not doing a pirate theme this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know my CVS will have at least one more week of back to school since we don't start school here until Aug. 31. And even then they'll still be in removing & restocking mode. 

I love them there & I'm there almost every other week for meds (at least it seems that way) but it's not a big store & they just don't do the seasonal stuff like other stores do. But last year they did have the Headless Horseman.


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ..... Since nothing is in the stores yet here, it would be nice to be able to find something I like online (and use the 30% off coupon).....



GOS, After seeing the picture of the pirate, I was hoping the same thing, use the 30% coupon online, since the CVS near me won't even clear the shelves until after Labor Day. Schools around here start Sept 8, so BTS will dominate shelf space.


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Went into our local CVS tonight, and they were just starting to get stuff out. Not a whole lot yet, but I have say I really like the skull candleabra. It's really solid feeling, and fairly heavy.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

CVS usually doesn't update their website to late September, early October. 

My store will have 2 pirates. Another store within 30 miles has 6 in stock. 
I also saw some other cool things. A clown was one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So is Florida the only place stocking their shelves early?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our Jacksonville, IL store had fall merchandise out a week ago. I will try to pop in tomorrow, to see if they have Halloween yet. HOPEFULLY I can do some shopping tomorrow, and hopefully I am not too late for Ross and TJM, my two most-needed places!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

This is what they have in my very close store in eastern PA. Sorry about the video haha. Playing with merch and videoing is apparently not my strong suit


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

more...


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

One more...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

a lot of cool new stuff....that hand w/candleflames looks pretty interesting....My son also loved your chuckle in all the videos....so funny....


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I went to our local CVS and they had a few things out but not everything. I had the 30% coupon and bought the animated vampire, he will be a magician in my haunt,the led projection light with the ghosts for my pipe organ scene and the skellie crow and rat because they were too cute. I hope they get some more of the awesome things I seen in the videos.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Spooky McWho said:


> I went to our local CVS and they had a few things out but not everything. I had the 30% coupon and bought the animated vampire, he will be a magician in my haunt,the led projection light with the ghosts for my pipe organ scene and the skellie crow and rat because they were too cute. I hope they get some more of the awesome things I seen in the videos.


Yeahhhhhhhh I pretty much want everything there to. Arghhhh why am I not rich again? Harrumph.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So I see they have the flickering old bulbs too (like Big Lots', where I already bought mine...see CVS you need to stock earlier to get all of my money!). Thanks again Alexscaresme for the videos. I'm so jealous you guys have stores stocking already. The photos and videos make me want to run out to my store now.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Where are the 30% coupons coming from? I have one of their cards but I never receive anything.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got one by e-mail a day or two ago.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Shadowbat said:


> Where are the 30% coupons coming from? I have one of their cards but I never receive anything.


You just have to sign up for their e-mails and you will get coupons. Once you get the coupon you can have it sent directly to your CVS extra care card.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We've had this discussion about Rewards email coupons in prior years. Some people said they had cards, were signed up, got emails for a while and then not. Those of us that periodically will use our card when buying items and haven't had problems getting the emails, believe you might get dropped from emails if you don't use the card after a period of time, makes sense since the coupons are also a reward for your buying things there. We've suggested using your card, especially prior to halloween season, if you run into the store to buy a bottle of water, pack of gum, etc. 

You can check online with your card to see if you are subscribed to the emails and then use the card. The coupons are tied to your card number and get logged in through the register when you do your purchases. Some people have called CVS.com customer service and asked them to look into for them. The next email should be mailed on Thurs, 9/3. Don't think the percentage will be as high as 30% (those are pretty rare).

if you send your coupon to your card, be careful you don't accidentally get your coupon applied to a regular purchase you are making if you want to save it for halloween use. Maybe someone can check the rules for how it gets applied once sent to the card. I thought it was used on the next purchase. I've either printed a coupon and threw it in my purse or while in the store ready to buy something sent the coupon to my card for immediate use. Sometimes my husband will stop in the store and use the card for purchases so I am careful how I use the coupons.


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

My CVS doesn't have ANY Halloween stuff yet! Hope they get stuff in before my coupon expires.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I was just at their site and noticed at the top of the page I was viewing it said..................

New to CVS.com
Use coupon code
EXTRA10
for $10 off $40 plus free shipping
Expires 9/30/15


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Forgot to mention....I shop there every week...fill out every dang survey and email they HAD sent me and still I get bumped off their email list and prescription refill updates ALL the time. I don't know if it's just my store or a problem with the company. I do still get those cardboard coupons in the mail tho'
Monday I will call once again to complain and I know they will fix the problem and give me bucks to make up for it!


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

That should also stack with the 30% off and free shipping codes that are floating around. I ordered razor refills last week using all 3.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Some of what my local CVS has out so far


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

A couple of more


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I picked this fellow up last night with my 30% coupon.


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

I didn't see Brutus at mine. I ordered (it looks to be) the same dog from kmart, should be here today. I did pick up beagle bonez using the 30% coupon though.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our store in town didn't get any big figures this year! None yet, anyway. They have the butler, but that's it. I really hoped to find the skeleton man, to see what he says/does. I don't want to pay full price for the guy, though. I keep telling myself that I have too many talking props, anyway. I have such a small space, I'm not sure if they'll be interrupting one another...you probably won't be able to understand any of them, for all talking at the same time!

But of course, I love the talking props, so I am just putting them as far away from one another as possible.  Bring on more talkers, haha!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just wanted to share a better pic of the other fire and ice type spotlights, that I saw in another cvs today. They have 4 designs of these "moving" projection lights, skulls, spiders, ghosts, and my favorite flying witches  all white.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*CVS Coupon Use Reminder!*

So wanted to remind people, before they go to their CVS, to check their email if they are Rewards members. Earlier this week I received a few $s in RewardBucks which you can use as cash, every bit helps!; and I believe it's always on Thursdays, the emails come out with coupon discounts. Pretty sure the larger discount ones come out every other week (20, 25, 30% off--sometimes on one regular priced item and ocassionally on your whole purchase). I'm expecting one of those next Thursday. However TODAY I received a $10 off a $40 purchase (expires 8/30) coupon. Not bad, 25% off if you spend $40. Now if my store will have something out I want.

For Newbies to shopping Halloween at CVS Pharmacy, to get these coupons you need to sign up for their Rewards program. You can do that and get a card in the store. Make sure you sign up for their newsletters. You can log in online and doublecheck your status. Sometimes their online site has great buys too, in the past big discounts on large and small props and free shipping, so think about signing up for the .com newsletter too. Not everything is at .com but people in the past have bought skeletons and I believe even the Headless Horseman. Obviously a good option for those who don't live near a CVS. CVS is one of the largest pharmacy chains in the country so check to see if there is now one in your area.

Like Walgreens and RiteAid you need to be part of their Rewards program most of the time to get the sale price on items. Their ads will say "with Card" in their flier next to the item. You also need to use the card on purchases occasionally so if you have a card and haven't used in a while do so now to get these coupons. The coupons can't be used by others as they get applied to your card at checkout. And it records the use of the coupon so, only one coupon per purchase.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

So far I've seen most of these items mentioned and/or photographed by others (incl. the skeletal pirate) at the two nearest CVS stores, but no Rusted Attic Lights yet?

Can anyone confirm that CVS will be carrying that item?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait til my CVS stocks. Dying to get my hands on a few of these gems  I use to always shop at Wal Greens until I got my Headless Horseman last year. I got a rewards card, transferred my prescriptions and been shopping there ever since


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Halloweena said:


> Just wanted to share a better pic of the other fire and ice type spotlights, that I saw in another cvs today. They have 4 designs of these "moving" projection lights, skulls, spiders, ghosts, and my favorite flying witches  all white.
> 
> View attachment 251330


I was just coming to see if those were mentioned. Someone on a FB group posted a video of the top right ghost light, and it was great! I'm glad to see that they have other options, too. I need one!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> So far I've seen most of these items mentioned and/or photographed by others (incl. the skeletal pirate) at the two nearest CVS stores, but no Rusted Attic Lights yet?
> 
> Can anyone confirm that CVS will be carrying that item?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



So far haven't noticed them in any photos or video from Alexscaresme. Gemmy's site doesn't even list CVS at all yet, and having seen the photos/videos I'm clearly seeing some CVS Gemmy stuff on those shelves not listed on Gemmy's site, for example the short circuit Edison _string lights_ are at CVS. I'm hoping to hit a CVS this weekend that typically sets up the earliest in my area and if I see the single Short Circuit Edison light (aka Rusty Attic Light) I'll let you know.

Got my sites set on the Skeleton Pirate and the Electro shock hat this season. I have a number of drivable locations so sure it's just a matter of time. Hope to use coupons on them too.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i am excited about all three large props and a ton of the small things i saw in the pictures.. looks like cvs has hit it out of the park again this year.. yippee


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

went to CVS today. Nothing on the actual shelves, but on the very top. Manager said that she was putting it out on the shelves soon, around 9/7. Here is what I found though! Looking for a coupon. She said with the intro to the inventory, there should be some coupons or specials.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Got my sites set on the Skeleton Pirate and the Electro shock hat this season. I have a number of drivable locations so sure it's just a matter of time. Hope to use coupons on them too.


Did you see the version they had at Target last year? It lit up and made an electric buzzing sound before breaking into some stupid song. It was really cool minus the song. Might be worthy as a back up if you don't find the CVS version.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

_Thanks for the photo, dustin2dust._ Didn't see those last year but ran into a photo of a very similar Gemmy prop with the "tubes crossed tubes on top" when I did a search after seeing it in photos from At Home. Guess the white hair on last year's is to go with the mad scientist look. The photo I saw didn't have the white hair but instead leather like straps and some fabric behind it. Kind of neat all the variations Gemmy's done.

I like this year's style hat better than last years. Rather not have the white hair to remove. Plan on buying two, one for a human test subject and the other for a gorilla. Plan on using them as a Memory transfer experiment rather than electro shock. We don't have At Home on the West Coast but do have plenty of CVS's so am pretty sure they will be easy to pick up this year. I do expect them to sell quickly though. Still waiting for my stores to stock halloween.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

thats cute with the white hair.......i see a skellie with crazy hair buzzing...lol




dustin2dust said:


> Did you see the version they had at Target last year? It lit up and made an electric buzzing sound before breaking into some stupid song. It was really cool minus the song. Might be worthy as a back up if you don't find the CVS version.
> View attachment 252424


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

dustin2dust said:


> Did you see the version they had at Target last year? It lit up and made an electric buzzing sound before breaking into some stupid song. It was really cool minus the song. Might be worthy as a back up if you don't find the CVS version.
> View attachment 252424


I saw that last year and almost bought it, but I did not like the song playing at the end, so I put it back.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Mike and Tiff said:


> I saw that last year and almost bought it, but I did not like the song playing at the end, so I put it back.


I avoided it because of the song too. Then I found one day after Halloween for half off, so in the end it did come home with me! I'm not a fan of the white hair either, so I may take it off once I decide what to use it for.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

just went to CVS and they had some of their stuff out. I was wanting the animated pirate and it was there...woot! The guy working said they have to have their floor set done by Saturday, so I'm assuming all of them do. 
They have the tweety bonez again this year but with but the Target version beak, and the wiener dog bonez. and lots of other things but i'm going to wait and see if I get a coupon before I buy any more. 
I have not set up the pirate but here is a pic of the box.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The pirate would have been a good item to use a 20% coupon on (expecting in Thursday's email) due to the high dollar amount of the pirate unless you thought your store would sell out before then. 

Curious how many pirates people are seeing in their stores. From past experience with shopping for the HH I would see 2, 4 or one larger store I think had 6. I wonder if the pirate will be as popular as the HH. He's certainly as nice of quality as Icabod.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

they only had 2 so I was afraid they might sell out.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

dustin2dust said:


> I avoided it because of the song too. Then I found one day after Halloween for half off, so in the end it did come home with me! I'm not a fan of the white hair either, so I may take it off once I decide what to use it for.



I remember last years version as well, also disliked the song. But, I believe cvs' model will be different, the one I played with in store only had electric "buzzing" noises (in try me mode at least!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Pirate is OVER the Price on the 20% off Coupon! Ineligible for Discount!*

I was surprised to get a 20% off Single Item coupon in today's email from CVS, thinking it would come on Thursday. So that was Surprise #1. Now to find a local CVS with halloween set up already. Plan to get the Pirate and at some point soon 2 of the hats.

Then came Surprise #2. I went to look at the coupon and saw that it was "Up to $99.00 Value", not $99.99. Did a double-take and immediately went to this thread to find a box with the price on it and sure enough the Pirate is priced at $99.99, so _over_ the limit of the maximum value of the coupon and thereby an ineligible coupon for a discount on him.

I'm going to call my local store and ask the manager there to double-check. I could swear we were all able to buy the HH last year with a coupon.



BTW the coupon is good through 9/6 so thinking they were getting an early start because of the holiday weekend and wanted to give people enough time to shop.

UPDATE: used coupon on Pirate. See Post #138 below.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was surprised to get a 20% off Single Item coupon in today's email from CVS, thinking it would come on Thursday. So that was Surprise #1. Now to find a local CVS with halloween set up already. Plan to get the Pirate and at some point soon 2 of the hats.
> 
> Then came Surprise #2. I went to look at the coupon and saw that it was "Up to $99.00 Value", not $99.99. Did a double-take and immediately went to this thread to find a box with the price on it and sure enough the Pirate is priced at $99.99, so _over_ the limit of the maximum value of the coupon and thereby an ineligible coupon for a discount on him.
> 
> I'm going to call my local store and ask the manager there to double-check. I could swear we were all able to buy the HH last year with a coupon.


Are sure it doesn't mean up to $99 off/discount? Your discount would be $20. I still have not seen any coupons


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I checked last year's CVS thread to find a photo of the HH box and He was a Red Hot Deal priced at 79.99. The coupon last year also was Up to: $99.00 Value, so he qualified and we were able to use a coupon for him. 

The coupon use is based on the value of the single item. I don't think CVS sells anything that would be so expensive as to give you a 20% discount of $99. 

I don't know if there are other coupons that will come out that can be used towards him. Maybe a discount off your whole purchase, but I think those coupons last year had a maximum dollar amount too. Last week's coupon for $10 off purchase of $40 or more would have given at 10% discount on him but no pirates or halloween to be found in my area. Last year second week of Sept I got a 25% off in-store purchase coupon but that one also had restrictions "Up to value of $99.00". Last year they had a Weekly ad_ in October_ for 25% off _select_ halloween items but who knows if something like that will apply to the pirate if they run the same ad again and I really hate to wait until October to look for one.

Not sure what I'm doing now and at least wanted to give you guys a heads up before you got to the cash register in case you didn't look at the coupon specifics and found you couldn't use the coupon on him. No doubt the $.99 amount was intended to preclude a discount on him unless he goes on sale in one of their ads or you get some $ amount to use on a purchase over some amount. Sorry for the disappointing news.


Update: used coupon on pirate. See Post #138 below.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

That sucks  I'm glad I did not wait then.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Since I really want the pirate I am thinking of buying him at full price. If I get a usable coupon, I could return the full price item and purchase another at a discount. I would hate to miss out on him. I haven't received any coupons by email, but would expect there would be one for the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The 20% coupon can obviously be used on any of the other large props like the Vampire caped skeleton or the all in black skeleton widow or a pose-n-stay skeleton for a good deal but gee I was kind of counting on using a coupon on the pirate. Guess I'll see which locations get him in and how many and decide from there.

Update: I did get to use my coupon. See Post #138 below.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I used the 20% off coupon and some extra bucks about to expire and bought these guys









I bought the cat and bird last year. I'd like to get the bigger dog, but at $50, I'll have to wait for a good sale or more extra bucks.









Yeah, I know they're cute, but these are for my little girl.  I know they had a Donald Duck and maybe a Goofy too.

With all the discounts and rewards, I ended up getting everything a little over 50% off.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Caroluna said:


> Since I really want the pirate I am thinking of buying him at full price. If I get a usable coupon, I could return the full price item and purchase another at a discount. I would hate to miss out on him. I haven't received any coupons by email, but would expect there would be one for the Labor Day weekend.


My cvs was helpful with this. Managed to use a 30% off after my hubby bought the pirate. She returned the item (from receipt) and repurchased it using another pirate.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

My store had the string attic lights but not the big individual ones. At least not yet, but dunno if they are supposed to get them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found a store that said they were fully stocked for halloween so am going to head that way for lunch. BTW all the other managers I spoke with said they wouldn't be setting up until next week. I'll look for the attic lights and report back. Will come back with something just not sure what yet.


UPDATE: Stopped in the CVS I was told they were fully stocked. I thought they looked like they had less on the shelves than last year so wonder if they are getting more in or not. As for large props they had 2 of the Vampire guys, 2 of the widow lady and 4 of the Pirates (think there were originally 6 because of the spacing on the shelf and the fact they had stuff out for a few days). _*No Attic Lights, just the flickering string lights.*_ 2 of the Clowns from last year, and pretty much everything you have seen before. Did take a photo of a few things that might not have been posted yet and will add later.

As for the 20% off Coupon on the Pirate prop: I had printed out my 20% coupon before going and on the coupon itself it did not say anything about a maximum value. Figured what the heck ask when I get there. So I asked the clerk if I could use my 20% coupon on the Pirate and he asked me if he was on sale and I said no. So he said yes, should be OK. Didn't mention the value I saw online. Picked out the best box and looked inside of the boxes as they weren't sealed and they all pretty much looked the same. Kind of everything was loose and stacked. Is this what you guys are finding? The pirate talked so they apparently have batteries in them already and I knew I got a live pirate! I'll check out everything tomorrow. Hope the instructions are on the bottom of the box.










At checkout, the clerk scanned the item, ran my card through, scanned my coupon and on the customer register display I saw it said something like 20% off coupon; waiting for authorization. He asked for my credit card which I ran through, it apparently accepted the sale price, said Applied on the display and receipt, and the charge went through at 79.99 plus tax. Signed for it and saved $20. I don't know if my experience will be the same for everyone but wanted to let you know what happened when I went in today.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Spookie so glad to hear you got him with your coupon!!

I just got in from cvs and took a few more pics. I Agree it seems like they have less this year, but perhaps they aren't fully stocked yet. 

This guy was cool, the back wheel spins, but he sings kind of a lame song in my opinion. 








The creepy clown version however, was a bit better with creepy clown "laughter" and music sound effects. 








More stuff: 





































And last but not least...... These were not a Halloween item, I found them in the back to school section. They are glass old-fashioned style perfume bottles about 4-5" each. $3 a piece and they come in 3 colors. Almost too pricey but I couldn't resist, they are just begging to be made over in to poison vials


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know if anyone posted these guys yet. Not Crazy Bonez plastic quality, kind of flimsy but cute all the same.










Here's another photo of the ground breaker from a different angle. I thought he looked kind of menacing. Can see prop possibilities for him.










So this is the prop I'm on the fence on after seeing. I've been wanting a set after seeing them on the At Home thread, which isn't a store in my area. So now I can pick them up and have to say they didn't wow me like I thought they would. Not a fan of the all the colored lights and sound, and wondering if I should just buy straps and make something on my own. Only saw 4 in the store so don't know how many the stores are getting in and figure I may not have much time to decide.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Found a store that said they were fully stocked for halloween so am going to head that way for lunch. BTW all the other managers I spoke with said they wouldn't be setting up until next week. I'll look for the attic lights and report back. Will come back with something just not sure what yet.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Stopped in the CVS I was told they were fully stocked. I thought they looked like they had less on the shelves than last year so wonder if they are getting more in or not. As for large props they had 2 of the Vampire guys, 2 of the widow lady and 4 of the Pirates (think there were originally 6 because of the spacing on the shelf and the fact they had stuff out for a few days). _*No Attic Lights, just the flickering string lights.*_ 2 of the Clowns from last year, and pretty much everything you have seen before. Did take a photo of a few things that might not have been posted yet and will add later.
> ...


It looks just like the HH from last yr did in the box with that barrel-shaped torso. Is it about the same size box (which was rather large)? I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes the box is pretty big. As I mentioned, there apparently are batteries in the prop already. As I was fitting the box in my trunk I heard it go off. Didn't think anything about it. Was driving with the radio on and thought the car next to me had their window down and had someone talking loudly inside. No, turns out every time my car hit a bump the prop in the trunk got set off and it was the voice of the Pirate and parrot that I was hearing! Turned the radio down and I could definitely hear the muffled voice coming from there. Figured I'd better just head home and take the box out before someone driving next to me with their windows down thought I had someone in my trunk.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

So I have an extra care card, and am signed up to receive CVS emails. Have been for years. But I didn't get a 20% off coupon. I sure would love one (already have a few Halloween things on my radar). 

Am I the only one without a coupon, or what am I missing?  Thanks in advance for any insights here. And thanks to all of those posting such awesome pictures. Again, now I really do need a coupon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year a few people called the CVS Customer Service (believe number is on website link) to inquire why they weren't getting emails with coupons. If you are using your card to buy things during the year, and have your card number registered and have the option for emails enabled, then maybe your email gets kicked out in privacy/junk mail settings. If none of the above I'd give the a call and see if they can help. 

BTW I have a similar problem with getting my sale emails from GrandinRoad despite ordering from the each year and receiving shipping emails. With their help I've subscribed and unsubscribed and subscribed again to no avail. Even tried with their help setting up another account for me with a different email address. We've tried to resolve several times. From their end it looks like I should be getting them but I'm not. Extremely frustrating. Hope your situation gets resolved.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The pirate would have been a good item to use a 20% coupon on (expecting in Thursday's email) due to the high dollar amount of the pirate unless you thought your store would sell out before then.
> 
> Curious how many pirates people are seeing in their stores. From past experience with shopping for the HH I would see 2, 4 or one larger store I think had 6. I wonder if the pirate will be as popular as the HH. He's certainly as nice of quality as Icabod.


GoS, what is this Icabod you refer to above? Did someone make a life size Icabod prop?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> GoS, what is this Icabod you refer to above? Did someone make a life size Icabod prop?



No, it was a brain burp. I had Icabod on my brain when I was typing. Just learned that in one month from now, October 1, Icabod will return (Sleepy Hollow on FOX). I can see that there might be interest in an Crane figure however!


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Madjoodie said:


> So I have an extra care card, and am signed up to receive CVS emails. Have been for years. But I didn't get a 20% off coupon. I sure would love one (already have a few Halloween things on my radar).
> 
> Am I the only one without a coupon, or what am I missing?  Thanks in advance for any insights here. And thanks to all of those posting such awesome pictures. Again, now I really do need a coupon!


I'm not getting them either


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

frogkid11 said:


> GoS, what is this Icabod you refer to above? Did someone make a life size Icabod prop?





Ghost of Spookie said:


> No, it was a brain burp. I had Icabod on my brain when I was typing. Just learned that in one month from now, October 1, Icabod will return (Sleepy Hollow on FOX). I can see that there might be interest in an Crane figure however!


Oh dang! That was cruel.  hahahaha 
Just joking. LOL 

Very good idea! Are you out there?!?! Make an Icabod!!!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Love the pirate. I set up all the store displays Monday and it was fun. 
About the packaging, it's the way they come. China. 

Each store is different due to last years sales...high volume low volume stores. Here in Florida we are expecting the rest of our halloween this week. 

I have the Pirate, Skeleton, butler and the clowns. Along with the big bones dog. At my store that is.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone seen the small figurines of Disney characters dressed up in Halloween costumes at CVS? I was able to get almost all of them last year and I was hoping they'd have a new set this year. If anyone sees them please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

craftygirl said:


> Has anyone seen the small figurines of Disney characters dressed up in Halloween costumes at CVS? I was able to get almost all of them last year and I was hoping they'd have a new set this year. If anyone sees them please let me know! Thanks!


I posted a picture of Mickey and Minnie above. I know they also had Donald and I think Goofy.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Apparently everything is coming out full throttle after LABOR DAY!


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! Those are so cute, I'll be hitting all the CVS's soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just wanted to send a heads up to check email for CVS coupons. I got one this morning that was titled $5 coupon. It was a $5 coupon good for use on a $15 in-store purchase, so over 30% off. Good thru 9/6. Might use it for one of the electroshock hats and a pack of gum or maybe towards one of the new dogs. Both of the dogs looked nice when I was in the store earlier in the week and I liked your photos of them.

BTW the same email from CVS also mentioned 30% off reg prices plus free ship on orders over $49 or more (code SAVE30, thru 9/5). This is 5% better than their current promo on their website so pays to have the rewards card. Thinking you might need to have a CVS ExtraCard card to place your order. I've never ordered online from them before but know a number of members have. 950 items listed but looks like everything listed as Halloween Decor is still listed as Out of Stock!. Might change status by Sat., 9/5 though.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Stopped by ours yesterday and they had barely anything out .. Crossing fingers soon. Will check back when the weekend is over.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> They're Back! Gemmy's Big Mouth Bill Bass singing fish has returned to the shelves. Planning a Toxic Spill scene? Add one or two of these to your "stream bed" after you've cut the speaker wires so they just wiggle back and forth gasping for air when motion triggered (and you don't have to listen to the singing).
> 
> The store we stopped in had these on sale for 16.74 right now. Probably cheaper than e bay, especially if you don't have to pay shipping. If you are signed up for CVS' emails watch for their 20-25% off coupons or wait until end of summer season and hope to catch a few left on clearance before they are sold out or pulled for the season. Definitely use your CVS rewards card when you buy something there so you keep getting their emails and coupons come halloween shopping time for their props.
> 
> ...


Anyone looking for Billy Bass??? Wal-mart has him in the party isle for $8.98.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I just got a 25% off coupon in the mail! The pirate will be coming home with me later today.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

ThePirateHouse said:


> Anyone looking for Billy Bass??? Wal-mart has him in the party isle for $8.98.


I was going to get one but don't know how to make it scary. I've seem pics of what some folks have done but I need a step by step


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Info Alert if you purchased the ElectroShock Hat*

After taking my $5 off $15 or more coupon this morning to my store and picking up the ElectroShock hat (yeah, I broke down and bought it, but did you guys know that unless I'm wrong it only* works when you press the Try Me button? posted a request for tutorial to give it more range of operation), I came home to another coupon in my email this afternoon, $4 off $20 in store purchase. 25% not bad! I'll use it for the purchase of my second hat I need. 

Wow the coupons just seem to keep coming early and fast.


UPDATE: *This is wrong. There is the tiniest, thinnest black switch on the back side of the hat at the base of the square box. Switch has 2 positions: On -for use with the Try Me button and Sensor. The sensor is placed opposite the box on the front side. Appears to be motion censored. Still looking for a tutorial of how to repurpose the button for the effect I want but there doesn't appear to be any mention of a switch or that it's motion censored so wanted to send out the alert on that.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

If you're interested in buying the electroshock headband, Fred Meyer has it for 19.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CVS is selling it for $14.99. Less than that with one of the coupons, got $5 off of it today. My new coupon will get me $5 off of the last one I need. So not bad for $10. Not sure what AtHome was selling there ElectroShock hat for but theirs seemed to fly off the shelves as soon as they were put out. They also have good prices with no coupons needed. My large CVS which is the only one in my immediate area that is set up only got 4 of them in, or at least put out on the shelf I should say.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Has anyone found the mini rat and spider skeletons yet? I just looked through the thread and don't see them in any of the pictures. I stopped at a CVS in a different town than last week and found that they had one of each marked $5.99 or 2/$10. I bought them and another Tweety Bonz after someone mentioned that they were different this year. Used the $5 off $15 coupon and $10 Extra Bucks I got for linking my prescriptions and ended up paying $5 plus tax for all three. I'll try and post a picture of them tomorrow.

Oddly enough this CVS is in the bigger town but had less selection that the one I visited last week--one pose-n-stay skeleton and no cat or dog skeletons. Now I'm waiting for a sale so I can afford Brutus Bonz.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Has anyone found the mini rat and spider skeletons yet? I just looked through the thread and don't see them in any of the pictures. I stopped at a CVS in a different town than last week and found that they had one of each marked $5.99 or 2/$10. I bought them and another Tweety Bonz after someone mentioned that they were different this year. Used the $5 off $15 coupon and $10 Extra Bucks I got for linking my prescriptions and ended up paying $5 plus tax for all three. I'll try and post a picture of them tomorrow.
> 
> Oddly enough this CVS is in the bigger town but had less selection that the one I visited last week--one pose-n-stay skeleton and no cat or dog skeletons. Now I'm waiting for a sale so I can afford Brutus Bonz.



The store I've been shopping at had two display trays of the mini spiders and rats. It's a larger store and does pretty well I guess. In fact just bought a spider today to go along with another ElectroShock hat so I could maximize my purchase to use my $5 off $20 coupon. My location has had the the cat, tweety and both beagle and Brutus on the shelf.

Lizzyborden, I think you will be getting a $5 off $20 coupon today or tomorrow maybe. Mine just arrived this afternoon and was good thru the 9th I think. But you might be better waiting for a solid 20-25% off item coupon for Brutus since he is close to $50 I think. At some point soon they will start running sales on the halloween, and coupons may or may not be applicable to use, so guess that is the risk you run. 

BTW the mini rats were all gone from both boxes and just a handful of spiders were left if anyone is curious how popular each critter is. CVS also has the large sitting CrazyBonez rat. This location had stock of the 3 large props (saw a few more high up on a shelf too) and today's trip I saw that they had stocked the Pose-n-stays. Those were not in when I was there before to buy my pirate. The caged animated parrots were down to one. Seems to sell well. 

I took a few photos as well when there today and will post later.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The lady at the register and I had a conversation about the fact that spiders don't really have skeletons, but I think it's still pretty neat. He's resting on top of out TV now.


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> UPDATE: *This is wrong. There is the tiniest, thinnest black switch on the back side of the hat at the base of the square box. Switch has 2 positions: On -for use with the Try Me button and Sensor. The sensor is placed opposite the box on the front side. Appears to be motion censored. Still looking for a tutorial of how to repurpose the button for the effect I want but there doesn't appear to be any mention of a switch or that it's motion censored so wanted to send out the alert on that.



GOS - Thanks for mentioning the tiny switch. I'm not sure I would have ever figured that out. I picked up 2 of the ElectroShock headbands today, along with a couple of the small skeleton rats, battery operated string lights (2 purple & 2 orange), and 2 Halloween T-Shirts. Used the 25% off entire purchase coupon. This was the first day the Halloween decor items were out on the shelf.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the photos from today's trip in. Descriptions and prices in album where noted.

I think someone requested a photo of the Disney figurines:









If there were other sets of Peanuts figurines, I looked and didn't see them. 









Star Wars has a number of items to tie in to the Movie being released soon and probably big with kids for halloween this year:









The little Darth Vader guy reminded me of the a little kid from the E.T. movie going trick or treating. I can just picture him wobbling back and forth as he walked.









These were table top candy bowls but I could see making your kid's breakfast fun to come to the table for if you placed his favorite bowl of cereal in the server (to make clean up easy).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't think I saw the butler last time in now that I think about it and for sure the Pose-N-Stays hadn't arrived and been stocked either.
















Back from last year I think. They are lit inside and look great. Believe I have lit photos of them in my album from 2014.









This phone just cracked me up. Not so much the phone but the eyes as they rotated around. 
























And if you like Tic Tacs, these halloween themed containers are nice and come with a lot of the mints inside.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

CVS is really knocking it out of the park this year. Really nice original props, good prices.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I got the CVS card last year and haven't received coupons since. Am I missing something? I even logged into my account online to see if there was anything there. Nothing I saw.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TheNextMartha said:


> I got the CVS card last year and haven't received coupons since. Am I missing something? I even logged into my account online to see if there was anything there. Nothing I saw.


Yes you are missing out on savings on your purchases. First thing I guess is when you look at your Rewards account did you sign up for emails? They won't automatically send them to you. There's a box to check. I would say call CVS online customer service, think when you call you can speak to someone about the ExtraCare rewards program. That's who you want to talk to. Tell them that you got your card a year ago and heard someone mention they had coupons in their email and you haven't been getting them. How can you? They can change your account from there. Maybe they will start you off with an email today with a coupon. 

We think active rewards accounts get triggered to send coupons. So give them your rewards card when you buy anything there to keep it active. You can also go in and run your card under that coupon generating kiosk so it knows you've been in the store. They are probably there to call on Saturday.

Also make sure that your browser doesn't flag emails as spam.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Went today and the CVS down the street finally had the beginnings of the section out - only two pose-and-stays, grabbed one as we can always use them, the LED 'pumpkin' candle and tarantula skeleton (plus a bag of the Reeses pumpkins) - the 25% coupon saw good use. Looks like still going to be putting out smaller stuff as there were cleared shelves and still some back to school items.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes you are missing out on savings on your purchases. First thing I guess is when you look at your Rewards account did you sign up for emails? They won't automatically send them to you. There's a box to check. I would say call CVS online customer service, think when you call you can speak to someone about the ExtraCare rewards program. That's who you want to talk to. Tell them that you got your card a year ago and heard someone mention they had coupons in their email and you haven't been getting them. How can you? They can change your account from there. Maybe they will start you off with an email today with a coupon.
> 
> We think active rewards accounts get triggered to send coupons. So give them your rewards card when you buy anything there to keep it active. You can also go in and run your card under that coupon generating kiosk so it knows you've been in the store. They are probably there to call on Saturday.
> 
> Also make sure that your browser doesn't flag emails as spam.


Ok thanks! I went into my account and changed it to receive all emails. Of course, I'll have to change that back at some point but hope this works for now!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Decided to get the 6-foot-tall bobbleheaded, animated skeleton vampire at CVS today. The cape is a black velvety material, lined with red satin-like material. It is a little wrinkly right now, but is quite nice. His voice sounds good and the sayings are OK. His mouth moves, and eyes light up a red color. A very good value, especially if you have a coupon (I used a 25% off). I really like him!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paint he is REALLY nice. I think yours is the first I've seen out of the box. Much nicer than I expected I guess. I kind of overlooked him but he's worth a serious look. I like his tuxedo, cape and vest. He's classy. Nice color red lining. Thanks for setting up and posting a photo.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't think I saw the butler last time in now that I think about it and for sure the Pose-N-Stays hadn't arrived and been stocked either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting pictures, I had to run right out and find the Disney figures. My stores are only getting 1 of each figure. Had to go to 2 stores to get the entire set. Love Disney world at Halloween, but can not get there this year so I am doing a corner kitchen hutch devoted to Disney Halloween displays .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your welcome. Only 1 figurine each?! That's pathetic. Surely they thought they could sell more Disney stuff than that! I know it's early still but I have a feeling most stores aren't stocking as much Halloween as last. Maybe some are relying on online sales.

They also had a stuffed Mickey and Minnie as I recall. Did you see those in your store? I didn't grab any photos of the stuffed guys this year and don't recall if someone else might have posted photos. I'm going to say maybe 18-inch to 2 feet high at max. Cute as always.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> Decided to get the 6-foot-tall bobbleheaded, animated skeleton vampire at CVS today. The cape is a black velvety material, lined with red satin-like material. It is a little wrinkly right now, but is quite nice. His voice sounds good and the sayings are OK. Eyes light up a red color. A very good value, especially if you have a coupon (I used a 25% off). I really like him!


Very nice. Had picked him up yesterday afternoon with my five year-old son, but haven't had a chance yet to open the box.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Does his mouth move?


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your welcome. Only 1 figurine each?! That's pathetic. Surely they thought they could sell more Disney stuff than that! I know it's early still but I have a feeling most stores aren't stocking as much Halloween as last. Maybe some are relying on online sales.
> 
> They also had a stuffed Mickey and Minnie as I recall. Did you see those in your store? I didn't grab any photos of the stuffed guys this year and don't recall if someone else might have posted photos. I'm going to say maybe 18-inch to 2 feet high at max. Cute as always.


I also purchased the stuffed Mickey and Minnie. They play music and dance but I am giving these to my twin grandsons it is never to early for them to start loving and collecting Halloween.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

GOS do you remember how much the darth vader holding the bowl is? Thanks!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Are the pose-n-stay skellies on SALE?? Thanks in advance.

How do you get the 25% off coupon? It wont let me sign up online....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookybella977 said:


> GOS do you remember how much the darth vader holding the bowl is? Thanks!


I neglected to get a photo with the price. Sorry.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Are the pose-n-stay skellies on SALE?? Thanks in advance.
> 
> How do you get the 25% off coupon? It wont let me sign up online....


I got a 25 percent coupon in the mail.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I love CVS. You can usually find coupons for good deals and they have some decent items year after year. 

The light up JoL and skull are great finds. The light is very powerful and for $20 they are a score. Heavy too, good quality. There's a third one (a witch? I can't remember!!) but it didn't look as good as these 2.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

They have these cute little skellys 2 for $5 - and they are made pretty well. Their jaw moves too. All the joints move. They have diff kinds with diff costumes.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sidnami said:


> Does his mouth move?


The mouth on the Animated Skeleton Vampire does move! I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

They finally got stuff from my store


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

The clown on the bike plays the typical circus music but it sounds so cool especially since the clown looks creepy


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

..............more


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I don't know why they are coming out that way and I don't have the arrow to fix it


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

.............


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> They have these cute little skellys 2 for $5 - and they are made pretty well. Their jaw moves too. All the joints move. They have diff kinds with diff costumes.
> 
> View attachment 253682


I love all of these!! Did they have more than three costumes? Our CVS is sad... still only back to school stuff. No sight of anything Halloween.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I managed to get the pirate today for 30% off, with a coupon that was emailed to me. In fact, I had gotten another coupon last week for 30% off but there was no nearby Halloween merchandise and it expired. I'm sure the coupons have something to do with how much you shop at CVS. I rarely go there, but I have a relative who goes to CVS often and she just uses my rewards account when she shops (I give her the coupons too; I have no use except at this time of year). So to corporate it looks like I shop there often. 

(if anyone cares, I looked at the terms and conditions of the coupons they sent, and I interpret the 'up to $99.00' language as that being the max total discount one can receive, not the max total price on a purchase.)

The box of the skelly pirate is the same size as the HH last year--23x17x19, for those who may need to consider storage issues. 

There weren't any lifesizes on display...but now after looking at pix here, I'm thinking I need that skelly vampire too! And maybe the bride! Maybe I shoulda used to coupon on them too and brought em home.... But how many lifesize figures does one need? I will have a whole army fairly soon. And is that necessarily bad? lol. I need an intervention. 

I didn't take many pics, there wasn't much stuff that hasn't been posted already but I thought I'd share this. Dollar Tree is selling pretty much the exact same owl except in black glitter & in purple glitter. Eyes light up amber and flicker, not color-changing LED.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

those are the good pose n stays (like costcos last year) snap them up folks if your cvs has them!


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Been checking e-mails for a 30% off coupon, but no such luck. If I don't see one, may just have to wait till they go on-sale clearance. I could handle $35 a piece, but not $50. Think I picked one up last year for $25. I was at a Home Depot the other day and picked up a Lurching Reaper, but passed on their $30 skeletons as didn't look as good as the CVS version. I do like the Reaper a lot though.

Did like the CVS Medusa, and their large pumpkin and skulls. And the dog skeletons. The animatronics, while priced well, just won't fit into my decorating scheme.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Grabbed the light up lifesize pumpkin from my local store today. It looks really awesome!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally! Halloween items at CVS
So far I think the pirate looks the best.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the pirate already but am quite impressed with the vampire guy as well. His costuming looks really nice. He's super tall too and I'm sure scary to the little ones he will tower over. I can't say I've been in a CVS that has displayed the props like yours and I definitely think seeing them in person and seeing the high quality of the costuming will sell them just on that alone. I received another 25% off coupon and it's tempting me on that vampire. I do a vampire castle set up some years and don't actually have a "live" vampire that I use. Nice to see a woman prop this year although for my set up not as applicable as the other two. Actually I think this is the first female prop I've seen them carry in at least the last 4 years.

BTW the Target alligator skull props look nice staged at the feet of the pirate's peg leg! Too bad CVS didn't have the gator as part of their line up this year. Would have made for a quick sale I think...actually the gator and the CrazyBonez skeleton pirranha fish (sold by Target and Kmart this year).


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Got the large rat yesterday. Really like this guy!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Got the large rat yesterday. Really like this guy!


He is cool, but, more importantly, did he make the wash go any faster?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> He is cool, but, more importantly, did he make the wash go any faster?


The rat apparently scared the mask off of some old clown.


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

FYI CVS has all of their Halloween/fall decor on sale for 20% off this week. Deal ends Saturday evening... you could pair this sale with one of their percent-off email coupons or a 20% off coupon from getting a flu shot for a great deal! I just stopped in and purchased a Pose-N-Stay skeleton for 20% off, and I used some extra care bucks to sweeten the deal.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in CVS yesterday. I saw a 12 pack of tea lights in the halloween aisle for $9.99 that I'm interested in but don't know what color the light is. I'm hoping is yellow that I can use with my pumpkins. I might have to try them out anyway since they have 20% off.
Does CVS has any small LED halloween candles?


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Just went yesterday. I like the Medusa bust and I think I need the skull phone. Otherwise, not much caught my eye. That standing clown is really creepy, though.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Went into a nearby store which is actually fairly good sized and usually busy and saw...next to nothing. They had 1 boxed pirate, 6 or 7 of the vampire and bride, 5 butlers and about 4 or 5 cheesy decorations. None of the stuff I saw posted here. Did see the pirate was already on sale and coupon I got in e-mail said full price items only so I walked out empty handed.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Got my clown! 20% off shipping pass if you get your flu shot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Took out our CVS Electroshock Hats today to show hubby what my idea was for our mad lab. Due to the way the light was hitting the back of the hat I noticed something I hadn't before. Did anyone else notice that it indicates on the adjustment slider Hat Sizes? I recognize the standard US hat sizes (8-1/4 down to 6-1/2) and figure the numbers on the top are in metric (60 down to 53). Just a little shout out on the thought someone put into this. So happy this hat also has a switch for On or Sensor.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Does anybody know if the plaster pumpkin CVS sells is safe for outdoors? Don't want to put it out if it's just going to ruin it


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed in the small amount of stock most of the CVS's seem to have. I've been trying to collect the Disney figures and most of the stores look like its after Halloween, empty shelves and broken merchandise. Also I started looking for my figures back in mid September and when I'd ask an employee if they'd be getting any more stock in they looked at me like I'm asking on Halloween night!! They've each told me thats all they're getting which is too bad because I'm only missing one figure!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

DarkhavenManor said:


> Does anybody know if the plaster pumpkin CVS sells is safe for outdoors? Don't want to put it out if it's just going to ruin it


I used mine outside last year but it was under a covered porch so not really a true test of the elements. A lot of rain probably wouldn't be good for it but just regular weather shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

craftygirl said:


> I'm a bit disappointed in the small amount of stock most of the CVS's seem to have. I've been trying to collect the Disney figures and most of the stores look like its after Halloween, empty shelves and broken merchandise. Also I started looking for my figures back in mid September and when I'd ask an employee if they'd be getting any more stock in they looked at me like I'm asking on Halloween night!! They've each told me thats all they're getting which is too bad because I'm only missing one figure!!!


Mine never ended up being fully stocked, they cleared one shelf for Halloween and it never , to this day was full of merchandise. there were blank spaces all over. It was really sad compared to last year. In fact after last year I expected them to step it up but oh well. what figure are you looking for ?


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm just looking for Goofy : )


----------



## Wendy Bath Brown (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow, great idea about the cherubs!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

DarkhavenManor said:


> Does anybody know if the plaster pumpkin CVS sells is safe for outdoors? Don't want to put it out if it's just going to ruin it


I use mine on my front porch under the overhang so it is not in direct sun which is a biggie here in AZ and it still looks and works great. I have had it two years now. I store it in my house not in the hot garage.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I found this today, and I love her! She's so quirky and unique, and I knew I had to have her. 













For once, the cheap translucent fabric adds to the effect!







I think she makes a really great voodoo/magic doll, and she's a lot of fun.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So I really thought I was done with halloween shopping at CVS. Had been into a few locations right before halloween to see if I could find a beagle bonez with no luck. Had to stop into CVS today for something and of course all the christmas is already on the shelf. Thought I noticed some halloween in one area and sure enough, while not a lot and no dogs, found quite a number of the larger props on the shelf. I was floored. I'd say 1 pirate, 5 Vampire skellies, 1 reaper widow, and maybe 5-6 small butlers. Handwritten sign saying all halloween was 75% off. Really?....tempting me this late with these large props when I thought I was on my way to start replenishing halloween funds for 2016? Figured out the Vampire was 14.50 and the pirate was 25.00. I bought a full priced pirate at the beginning of the season with a discount, but figured at this price I could use another full figured pirate and just dress him differently and maybe leave the parrot off of one for a different look. I always loved the look of the Vampire guy from people's photos on here and so decided if I didn't buy him now he would probably be one of those props I regretted not getting. 

Thanks Paint It Black, WickedChick and Barbie K for your photos of Vampire guy. Probably would have passed on him if I hadn't seen your photos.

BTW this location was a 24-hour store and they are usually better stocked than the smaller stores so if you are even remotely tempted by the thought that a pirate, vampire, reaper wife, or little butler guy could be in your future at 75% off, I'd suggest searching them out this week. Heck it's so hard to even buy a somewhat decent prop for those prices and all of CVS's props were exceptionally nice this year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

is the pirate a bobble head?


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> is the pirate a bobble head?


no its not.. i bought him early in the season bc my store only had 2 . he is great.


----------

